
Show HN: Trump to Text (Natural Language Generation) - BlackJack
http://trumptotext.com/
======
taf2
“ Dude where is my car. What do you need it for? Where are the employees? This
is a man who's got a wife and a beautiful home. And he's going to be
president. OK. He's going to be president ”

------
BlackJack
Hey HN!

As a side project, I used the GPT-2 OpenAI NLG model and trained it on Donald
Trump speeches. You can type a sentence and it will generate a few paragraphs
that sound like Trump completing the thought.

I used
[https://github.com/minimaxir/gpt-2-simple](https://github.com/minimaxir/gpt-2-simple)
and some other stuff to re-train, with Starlette being the python web server.
I'll write up a blog post later on what I learned and issues I faced.

The text generation is pretty slow right now (~20 secs), but I didn't optimize
anything since this was just a fun side project. Would love
thoughts/feedbacks/funny texts :-)

~~~
amrrs
Hey thx for sharing this. Would you mind sharing some details about deployment
and cost? Would be very helpful?

~~~
minimaxir
See the gpt-2-cloud-run repo: [https://github.com/minimaxir/gpt-2-cloud-
run](https://github.com/minimaxir/gpt-2-cloud-run)

------
craftinator
"I am a crossbreed of an Oompa Loompa and a potato."

------
craftinator
"When will our song and dance of life reach a beautiful crescendo?"

